# Anglermate Nano Speed Rods



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi Steve,
I've got the 7ft 6-8kg 2 piece as a plastics rod for Kings. VERY happy.
Flicks plastics an absolute mile. I initially went out to buy a 6ft one piece and came back with a 7ft 2 piece against all my pre-concieved ideas.
I have another longish 6'8"rod that is fairly stiff and found that the leverage applied by the fish was too much of a strain. Not a problem with the Nano. It bend in a smooth arc which brings the tip in closer and reduces the leverage. If a fish goes under the yak the rod just follows it. The two piece join allows me to stash the rod in the front hatch of the Revo for beach landings. The join doesn't change the curve of the rod under load. Its a nice light rod that is balanced when using it single handed for trolling but can be cast two handed as well. The front grip is fairly high making it comfortable when a fish is on.
Great finish and looks sexy too.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

What's the damage for one of these babies?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Marty, I paid $230 for mine from Fish outta water in Manly Vale.
That was normal price, I didn't try to beat them down. I felt like I owed them rent after load testing nearly all of their rods with dive weights.
I forgot to mention that they have K series tangle free guides. http://www.tackletour.com/previewfujikseriesguide.html
I've still had a few wind knots but I think that my reel may be overspooled with line.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Sounds similar to the Terez.

Not sure I would bother in 1-3kg or 2-4kg but I am playing with a Terez for Kings and Spaniards. Thinking is I don't want roller guides but do want the best in heat control guides in a rod I expect to get heavily loaded. I can say that movement of Braid through K guides is outstanding. It just looks like it is right.


----------

